# Power steering help



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

If someone wouldnt mind I am at some point going to convert manual to power steering. I really could use some pictures of the correct position and which bracket & location as well as belts etc. I recently acquired 2 brackets, pump, gearbox, hoses and gearbox, $50. I spent a few hours cleaning. Not sure if they're any good but for the price Im going to chance it. I did contact Preuss and asked how to know if they are any good, he gave a little bit.
Thanks
D Roach


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

What year?


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

The engine is a 400 70 RA III car is 65. Wow that was fast


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

If it’s helpful I can send you pictures of the 65 & 68 power steering set up installed, and / or the manual drawings with the brackets and related assembly. I don’t have 70 data.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

70 is the same as 68 with a different upper bracket for alternator adjustment 
70 has a different water pump pulley than a 68 too
it would be nice to see what you have so far ... to tell if its going to work together
what year timing cover are you using ??
what heads too 70?


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Yes heads match block, they are #12 block is YS dated 6/69
I just need pics of a 400 power steering setup with no A/C. Just for reference I have the Resto guide, it sucks


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Droach6498,

Enclosed are a few pictures from the 68 Service Manual. I’m unsure if 70 is the same/ similar.
I can also take pictures of my 68 non - AC PS as well.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Just an FYI, I recently went through scrounging for correct brackets and pulleys to get rid of pesky belt squeal on my '68 400 in my non-ac '66. I had a mix of AC specific pulleys, wrong year brackets and spacers that were off by a tiny margin. It was such an awful trial and error ordeal and the washer-spaced brackets just loked awful...plus I still had belt squeal above 3300 RPM. I bought and installed a CVS racing v belt system. It's a bit pricey, but in reality not too much more than you'd pay for OE pulleys and brackets with correct part numbers.









Pontiac V-Belt System - Power Steering


Billet Aluminum Pontiac Pulley System for 350-400, 428 & 455 Engines. Buy Direct and Save up to 55% on our unique Ford Cleveland Kits.




www.cvfracing.com





They do serpentine systems too, but I couldn't afford that. Happy to send more info or pics of it all installed in my car. Very tidy and easy to instal system with great customer support.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

ylwgto said:


> Just an FYI, I recently went through scrounging for correct brackets and pulleys to get rid of pesky belt squeal on my '68 400 in my non-ac '66. I had a mix of AC specific pulleys, wrong year brackets and spacers that were off by a tiny margin. It was such an awful trial and error ordeal and the washer-spaced brackets just loked awful...plus I still had belt squeal above 3300 RPM. I bought and installed a CVS racing v belt system. It's a bit pricey, but in reality not too much more than you'd pay for OE pulleys and brackets with correct part numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes please do send any real pics I have the resto mod doesnt really help much. Me too I cant afford the Srepentine between my car & my truck I have at least $60-$70,000. And Im retired. Had to take on a few jobs to pay for some of this. Im a carpenter/ contractor, so $.1800 for that stuff is nuts my wife wold kill me. Actually Id kill myself. But thanks thats all I want is some pics on how the brackets configure with the alternator, pump etc. I'll get those belts when I get there


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Here are pics of the CVF kit installed.
You have to have a '69 and later block (with the 11 bolt water pump). I have 3 bolt hole #16 heads, and had to get an additional adapter kit, but if you have later 5 bolt hole heads it is not necessary. 
Hope it helps.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Enclosed are a few pictures of the OEM 68 non-AC PS setup.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

GTOTIGR said:


> Enclosed are a few pictures of the OEM 68 non-AC PS setup.
> View attachment 141206
> View attachment 141207
> View attachment 141208
> ...


thanks yur radiator hose goes different direction than mine


----------



## Montreux (Mar 8, 2009)

Watch for the spacers! Factory setup uses several spacers of differing thickness to achieve alignment. 

Ames _might_ sell the spacers—I’ve seen them in somebody’s catalog.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

and
you need 4 brackets for the 70 style mount 5 on the 67-69
heres a 70 set up with a 67 ps cap picture 2 and 3
in 68 we went to the horizontal radiators .... side tanks..... yours has top bottom tanks ?
if your top hose goes in the passenger side it sounds like you have the tripower top tank
just my .02
a 69 set up looks more original picture 1








Scott


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> and
> you need 4 brackets for the 70 style mount 5 on the 67-69
> heres a 70 set up with a 67 ps cap
> in 68 we went to the horizontal radiators .... side tanks..... yours has top bottom tanks ?
> ...


Thanks I see the 2 brackets on top of the alt and the pump connected to the bottom of the alt hows the pump connected to the block? Looks like the back of the pump is connected by a brcket to the block and another black one to the pump. Also how do you measure for belts total length, radius?


----------

